

Is the Twitter News.YCombinator bot dead? Blocked by NSA? - rathish_g
https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%40newsycombinator&src=typd
Twitter news.ycombinator bot is dead for the past two days. Did they block the account for NSA related posting?
======
zimpenfish
Probably fallen foul of the v1 API being turned off. Like all my twitter bots.
Because I am a poorly planning FOOL.

